# TT registration fee



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Today, I took my travel trailer into my RV dealer for yearly inspection for the first time. They charged me $7.00. Then I went to Registration office.
They charged me $72.50. Of that $72.50, they charged me $7.50 inspection fee. They never inspected my trailer. I did not have my TT with me when I went to register. I don't understand this $7.50 inspection fee, when the dealer did the inspection. Seems like a double charge. Can someone explain this fee at the Registration office? $7.50 not a big deal, but I don't like being charged for something that they did not do.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

It used to be a $14.50 inspection fee...they split it up where it is collected....no biggie....no more or less than before.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

sgrem said:


> It used to be a $14.50 inspection fee...they split it up where it is collected....no biggie....no more or less than before.


^this, they just split up the original fee.


----------

